
Headbadge Hunter: Rescuing the Beautiful Branding of Long Lost Bicycles - prismatic
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/headbadge-hunter/
======
SeanLuke
Some firms keeping up the tradition:

Bike Friday
[https://store.bikefriday.com/images//parts/10760.jpg](https://store.bikefriday.com/images//parts/10760.jpg)

Cielo [http://twentynineinches.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07/cielo...](http://twentynineinches.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07/cielo2010-005.jpg)

Rivendell [http://roadbikeaction.com/wp-
content/contentimages/2009/IMG_...](http://roadbikeaction.com/wp-
content/contentimages/2009/IMG_1044.jpg)

~~~
abrowne
Wait ... is that Papyrus on the Bike Friday one‽

~~~
SeanLuke
Yep. Their corporate logo is in Papyrus. There have been complaints.

------
sizzzzlerz
There are some very nice badges among that collection. Whether it was bike
badges, hood ornaments on cars, the labels used by fruit and citrus packers,
or other similar items, the old timers certainly knew all about aesthetics and
tried to make things that were purely functional, beautiful, as well.

~~~
dmlorenzetti
A potter friend once told me that archaeologists have used the marks potters
put on their pieces (i.e., stamps that individuals used to "sign" their work)
to figure out trade routes between ancient civilizations.

Kind of puts "old timers" in perspective...

------
bdamm
My kid's bike (4yr) has a badge. It fell off, he was sad. It was a real dad-
son bonding moment for me to show him how to carefully prep & re-bond the head
badge.

It was also really fun to realize when it fell off that a) some bikes still
have them and b) he thought it was cool and wanted it fixed. I hadn't given
either any thought right up until the moment it fell off.

There's something deeply aesthetic about these.

------
moonka
I love old headbadges. When I was looking for a new bike, I was disappointed
that a lot of them are just logos painted on these days. I ended up with one
that looks nice (a Masi), but I plan to get a custom one made at some point
for myself.

~~~
sarnu
I once made one myself. It was a touring bike in british racing green, and I
thought it deserved a headbadge. So I engraved it on a piece of silver. Never
took a photo of it, though...

